# [Eclipse] Projektdateien aus dem Navigator entfernen



## Gossi (30. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe mal eine Frage, wie kann ich bei Eclipse bestimmte Projekte aus dem Navigator entfernen,
bei NetBeans kann man ja "Projekt close" machen, bei Eclipse jedoch wird das Projekt weiterhin angezeigt.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe :toll:


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2009)

> bei NetBeans kann man ja "Projekt close" machen, bei Eclipse jedoch wird das Projekt weiterhin angezeigt.


unter Eclipse wird es eben geschlossen angezeigt.
Wenn dir das nicht reicht, kannst du es ja löschen.


----------



## Gossi (30. Okt 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> unter Eclipse wird es eben geschlossen angezeigt.
> Wenn dir das nicht reicht, kannst du es ja löschen.



Also gibt es so direkt keine Möglichkeit das Projekt aus dem Navigator zu entfernen...

...schade eigentlich, aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2009)

Gossi hat gesagt.:


> Also gibt es so direkt keine Möglichkeit das Projekt aus dem Navigator zu entfernen...


Doch, löschen eben.
Da gibt es 2 Varianten: Nur das Proejkt aus dem Navigator entfernen, oder komplett mit Quellen von der Festplatte wischen.
Ersteres ist der Standard, für letzteres musst du eine Checkbox aktivieren, wirst also gefragt.


----------



## Gossi (30. Okt 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Doch, löschen eben.
> Da gibt es 2 Varianten: Nur das Proejkt aus dem Navigator entfernen, oder komplett mit Quellen von der Festplatte wischen.
> Ersteres ist der Standard, für letzteres musst du eine Checkbox aktivieren, wirst also gefragt.



Ahh, hatte das "Delete from file system" falsch interpretiert, danke nochmal


----------



## musiKk (30. Okt 2009)

Auch wenn das Thema schon als erledigt markiert ist: Warum benutzt Du für Projekte den Navigator und nicht den Package Explorer? Dort gibt es oben im "Pfeil runter"-Menü den Eintrag "Filters", mit dem sich geschlossene Projekte ausblenden lassen.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Okt 2009)

Der Navigator ist mittlerweile Stein-Alt. Nimm den Project Explorer, der vereint Package Explorer und Navigator in sich plus einige Dinge on Top. Dort gibt es dann auch einen Filter für closed projects.


----------



## Gossi (3. Nov 2009)

Aber mit dem Filter im Package-Explorer kann ich nur angeben, welche Dateien er anzeigen soll, oder bin ich zu blöd um den Punkt zu finden? ???:L


----------



## musiKk (3. Nov 2009)

Was hast Du denn für eine Eclipse-Version? Bei einem halbwegs aktuellen sollte da noch eine lange Liste mit Checkboxes folgen, in der u. a. auch das gesuchte [c][ ] Closed projects[/c] ist.


----------

